
The Trouble with Sombreros - Thevet
http://www.nybooks.com/daily/2016/09/19/the-trouble-with-sombreros-shriver-cultural-appropriation/
======
benjohnson
English, antibiotics, and the internet came from my people's culture - and I
think it's perfectly awesome for others to use them.

Of course, I'm quite thankful my culture borrowed the concept of zero from
another culture.

~~~
squozzer
I'm rather fond of Arabic numbers also. Imagine multiplication using Roman
numerals!

------
mzw_mzw
The usual censorious nonsense. It's weird how the people most loudly barking
orders about what others are and are not allowed to say, wear, write, draw,
think, are all writers and journalists.

~~~
paavokoya
I know a lot of people who do that.. politicians, judges, police, people on
the internet.. Though, journalists and writers have a wider reaching platform.

------
trav4225
A prison for your mind. All hail our benevolent thought-police.

